# Double Zero/figure 8/infinaty



## LOHAN (Mar 18, 2007)

FOR BEGINNERS A GOOD DRILL TO TRY!

The Double Zero or figure 8 can be done on the plains of 
Horizontal--vertical--diagonal--& with imagination 3-d.
Lets look at the Horizontal-or harizone taken from!
This plain is level to the ground for those who do not know.
    Let me take you deeper into this plain--Letting the strikeing motion
form a sheil in front of you It makes 2 zeros,Joined it's also the figure 8 
or the infanate sign!
Now with these strikeing or path of sheild it travles.
You have a contact point at a vortex of the center of the body.
The path responds to an echo if you will or repeat motion & restrikes
the spot again. Here in you will see that it also has if you do a slight 
hip move to either side.     You turn to make a 45 degree stance.This also provides strikes on the outter most part of each circle!Now you have a 
down ward & upper strike on the vortex or center.You also have a perimeter strike on the greater or circumference.
      This can be done for the same if you stand--bend to 1 knee
or fry lie range in some styles.Or you can even advance & retreat with the striking motion.    Much like Tae Kwon do! We can advance or retreat 
with the kicks.
   So Now if you happen to rotate or spin.This gyro effect not only crates a compleat defence & offence 360 degrees.With the slight advance
& ground work--you can now make it 3-d . This will look like the 
gyro as it spins. 
  These rings of protection can also be seen in the vertical plain.
Now take the up & down or vertical & combinded it with the horizoltal.
It should resemble the double gyro.If you are in question & how it should look.
   Try it with sparklers or tracer lights or if your realy good--Fire!
You will see in photos that the wall of defence has become almost
to were no entry can be made. To add a touch of lower & upper defence.
Kicking drills can be aplied! I don't advise high Tae Kwon Do type kick. Keep them low & tight.Do not have to many-just enough to complement the form of defence.
Now if you want to make it that much more of the 3-d.
Try adding a 2nd person into the art & mix the paterns.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 22, 2007)

This excersize sounds interesting. How long have you been training?


----------

